# 1845 Silver Pocket Watch



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi I'm after some info, however trivial on the following pocket watch that came from my fathers estate. The case is sterling silver, dated Chester 1845 and with the watch is a piece of paper which my father wrote describing the watch as having been made by one John Moss of Liverpool in 1845. According to the paper, the watch was known as ' The Liverpool Eye' and this info seems to have been copied from somewhere and attributed to BBC Antiques. The watch winds with a key but I have been unable to open the case back to get at he movement to see if it is identified.

Any assistance, or advise on where to get more info gratefully received.

Ong


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

I'm not sure that I can be of much help; except to others by suggesting that any photographs would be useful.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Hello, Be careful when attempting to open an old fusee watch case some of these cases appear to have a case back but this can be false to check open the front and look for a clip situated below the six if it is there press in and lift the movement. I think the Liverpool eye referred to the large balance jewel Liverpool watchmakers used more ornate that functional.

As mentioned a few pics would help.

Seismic


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Seismic one said:


> Some of these cases appear to have a case back but this can be false. To check, open the front and look for a clip situated below the six; if it is there press in and lift the movement. I think the Liverpool eye referred to the large balance jewel Liverpool watchmakers used more ornate that functional.
> 
> Seismic


The form of case which Seismic is describing is called Consular, and the 'false case back' is called the Dome. It succeeded the Pair Case, and superceeded another form of Consular Case in which the 'dome' could be lifted to gain access to the back of the Movement for regulation, oiling, etc.

This 'lifting dome' is called the Cuvette, and usually features a 'nail slot' at the 1 o'clock position by means of which the Cuvette can be lifted.

None of the old-style Consular Case Watches in my collection have this slot in their Domes.

The large Jewels which Seismic is referrering to were not limited to the Balance, and are, in fact, called Liverpool Windows. They are 'more ornate than functional' in that they are much larger than neccecary, and were only used for those Jewels which were seen when the Movement was accessed.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks to both for the info, and saving me the ignominy of trying to openthe back when a deft fingernail to the catch inside the front glass sufficed.

I'll try and get some pics up but won't be for a while as am working away at present.

Thanks again

Ong



ValvesRule said:


> Seismic one said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these cases appear to have a case back but this can be false. To check, open the front and look for a clip situated below the six; if it is there press in and lift the movement. I think the Liverpool eye referred to the large balance jewel Liverpool watchmakers used more ornate that functional.
> ...


----------

